# Ist eine 6. PCGH-Edition von Medion geplant?



## xstn1 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es schon Pläne ob und wann eine neue PCGH-Edition eines Medion Notebooks herauskommt?
Mein altes Notebook gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf und die PCGH-Editionen haben eigentlich alles, was ich in meinem neuen Notebook haben möchte.
Die letzte Edition war mir mit 17" allerdings zu groß. Und die aktuellen Angebote bei Medion haben leider keine Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Würde mich also freuen, wenn ihr wieder eine neue 15" Edition herausbringen würdet.

LG
xstn1


----------



## xstn1 (8. Februar 2013)

Falls es sonst noch jemanden interessiert. Habe gerade gesehen, dass ab dem 06.03.2013 eine neue Version herauskommen soll:
AUSVERKAUFT: 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Samsung-SSD, Ivy Bridge und GTX 670M [Anzeige]
Bin gespannt, was es für ein Notebook wird.


----------

